# Lincolns Birthday Pictures



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I decided to have a friend over with his two dogs and decided to hold a little birthday gathering for Lincoln. I put party hats on all of them and necklaces etc just to try to get some cute pictures.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

More


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

More





































Again, I am so not normal LOL


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

lovely pics!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

hahahaha! That is just awesome! LOL. Love the birthday hat pictures. Happy birthday Lincoln!!   Awesome pictures. Looks like they had a good time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to Lincoln! Awesome photos :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Had to hide these pictures whilst I was looking at them - Mollies birthday is coming up and I don't want her getting any fancy ideas. (The only present she gets is me making a toast with a glass of wine :smile.
Neat photo's, the cake made me laugh. He's a lucky pup!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

cute cake!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Normal is highly overrated!! 
The hat coming off, only to be eaten is great!
Happy Birthday Lincoln


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lincoln. Looks like he had a great Birthday party!!


----------



## tippmindy (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lincoln, and many more to come....looks like they had great fun, eats and cake....you throw a great Birthday party!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so darn cute! That cake you deserve an award! The cute pictures with the hats! so darn clever so darn cute! :biggrin:


----------

